# looking 4 pigeons in upstate NY



## MP2000 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi everyone, i am new to all this, i am looking for Pigeons in upstate new york, it very hard to find any breeders where i live here is utica ny


if you have any pigeons for sale or you know some1 who does

please contact me at [email protected]

thanx


----------

